# berlin wildlife area dove hunters



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

well there will be no dove fields yet again at berlin this year, i guess the reason why this year is because we got to much rain. but on the brighter side of things, theres dove fields at west branch this year, so i guess i will take what i can get.


----------

